# Cats for adoption in OH



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Cheyenne










Sex: Female
Breed: Mixed
Color: Tortie
Age: 13 years
Weight: Unknown(fat) 
Shots: Up-to-date
Registered: No
Spayed: Yes 
Litter Trained: Yes
Declawed: Yes (front paws only) 

Clyde










Sex: Male
Breed: Mixed
Color: Tiger
Age: 10 years
Weight: Unknown(langy)
Shots: Up-to-date
Registered: No 
Neutered: Yes 
Litter Trained:Yes
Declawed: Yes (front paws only)

Clyde and Cheyenne was surrendored to us on September 1, 2003. They spent his entire life with his previous family. They are accustomed to small children, other cats, dogs and ferrets. Both will need time to adjust to a new family, and other pets. Cheyenne will adjust quicker than Clyde. Clyde has a hair-loss disorder. We are going to bring him to the vet to get it checked out as soon as we can afford it...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Aonir, Unfortunately, I'm getting the red x. Perhaps you could try again. Thanks.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Hmm it IS a correct image link. If you copy/paste the url, it works...

Clyde
http://www.geocities.com/mysticalflame_mirror/rescue/cats/clyde3.jpg

Cheyenne
http://www.geocities.com/mysticalflame_mirror/rescue/cats/cheyenne8.jpg


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

i put the images on my server... geocities seemed to give us a problem...


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I hope these sweet friends find a home-together. The pictures are fine now!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

They are so beautiful - they deserve the best!


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Those cats are very cute! I hope they are find great homes!


----------

